# 55-60k Intel rig



## deepanshuchg (Aug 22, 2013)

My friend want to build a new PC so its my job to hunt for best components. Please go through the questionare and please leave your recommendation.



 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: All Laterst Games
        Some CPU Intensive professional programs( he told me their names but I forgot) 


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 55k + 5k (if needed)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8 64bits with dual boot ubuntu/mint

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: YES. 20 or 22 inch should work.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: N/A

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I will build it with my friend's help.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi. Locally (nehru palace) .open to online though.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: He will only go for Intel so please don't recommend AMD rig. He will run some CPU intensive programs( i forgot their names) so a 4th gen i7 would be a delight 

What i suggested him:
i7-4770
Compatible motherboard(?)
WD 1TB BLue
4GB X 2 Ram 
650 ti 2GB
NZXT gamma (or any other alternative? )
Seasonic s12 II 520W (would be enough? )
Dell IN2030 or Dell ST2240L (?)
Asus optical drive
APC 1.1  UPS
Mouse/Keyboard (?)

Considering about facts please suggest


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kindly answer 1st question correctly...
As you mentioned NORMAL processing for that you wont need i7-4770, you'll be OK with i5 also and then you can add better graphics so you can play ALL RECENT games.

The rig you have decided is quite OK
> mobo get Gigabyte H87M-D3H ~ 8k
> Ram G.skill single 8GB stick or may be x2.... thats why reply 1st question exactly
>seasonic S12ii 520 would be enough but better be on safe side & get S12ii 620.
>Go for S2240L at any cost.
> keyboard :- logitech K200 ~ 400rs
mouse :- lenovo M6811 ~ 700rs


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Kindly answer 1st question correctly...
> As you mentioned NORMAL processing for that you wont need i7-4770, you'll be OK with i5 also and then you can add better graphics so you can play ALL RECENT games.
> 
> The rig you have decided is quite OK
> ...



Have edited the question 1 please check again.  He would be running some CPU intensive programs and he told me he would want a i7 so no chance in getting a i5 against it. 
And graphic card above 650ti ( maximum 650 ti boost)  won't be needed.


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2013)

you could also consider amd fx 8350


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

snap said:


> you could also consider amd fx 8350



He don't want a AMD config


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

- Btw how is i5 4670 and i5 4670 k compared to i7 4770?  
- If he skips graphics card for now and buy it in Q2 of 2014 will he be able to play most latest games in mid settings with iGPU? 
-What does sl stands for in dell monitor?  And why 22 inch is way much better than 20 inch?

Edit: (Another question) 
- Which processor has Intel hd 5000?  I saw almost all processor of 4th Gen but all of them have Intel hd 4600.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 23, 2013)

I cant tell you anythig about 1,2,4th question untill you answer first question that exact which softwares are goint to used on this PC.
Dell S2240L is 21.5" 1920x1080 Full HD monitor with IPS panel whereas Dell IN2030M has 1600x900 and TN panel.
IPS panel is much better than TN.
IN stands for inspiron.
S stands for studio.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I cant tell you anythig about 1,2,4th question untill you answer first question that exact which softwares are goint to used on this PC.
> Dell S2240L is 21.5" 1920x1080 Full HD monitor with IPS panel whereas Dell IN2030M has 1600x900 and TN panel.
> IPS panel is much better than TN.
> IN stands for inspiron



Q1- okay will ask about the softwares
Q2- he won't need gpu for his professional work.  He only needs for games and as said he will play all latest games. So can you answer it now that is it a good idea to skip gpu for now? 
Q3 -  okay
Q4- it isn't related to software.  I am just asking a general question.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

Considering he will used it for video rendering 

Please see this conifg:
I5 4670 
Gigabyte b85m-d3h
4gb G. Skill 1600Mhz
*1 tb WD Blue*
NZXT gamma
Seasonic S12II 520W
650ti boost
Asus optical drive*

Please guys comment on the above config.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Considering he will used it for video rendering
> 
> Please see this conifg:
> I5 4670
> ...


which monitor you are going to use? Todays games are much gpu hungry. what happened to the config suggested in first post?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> which monitor you are going to use? Todays games are much gpu hungry. what happened to the config suggested in first post?



Have just changed from i7 4770 to i5 4670.  And monitor would be probably Dell S2240L

Any changes I should make?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Have just changed from i7 4770 to i5 4670.  And monitor would be probably Dell S2240L
> 
> Any changes I should make?



how much money is remaining to spend?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much money is remaining to spend?



Though money is not remaining anymore but if it is worth he may spend 3-4k more.  But where do you want change to occur?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

4k will fetch you to get hd 7870 which is a very good card and worth the money. other components are fine.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 24, 2013)

For video editing 7870 is good card as it provides good OpenGL acceleration....
get i7-4770 why you are downgrading components


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2013)

For video encoding, FX-8350 should be the choice, not any i5. In most of the video encoding tools and codec, 8350 is good amount of faster than i5 4670 and very close to i7 4770.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Considering he will used it for video rendering
> 
> Please see this conifg:
> I5 4670
> ...



Thank you everyone for reply.  But keeping video editing aside for a moment is this config fine?  My main concern  are the motherboard and PSU.



deepanshuchg said:


> Thank you everyone for reply.  But keeping video editing aside for a moment is this config fine?  My main concern  are the motherboard and PSU.



come sone one reply asap about PSU- will it be enough and mobo- will it satisfy all basic needs and brand wise (gigabyte?) ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

the seasonic psu is more than enough. No worries man.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

and what about  Gigabyte b85m-d3h. I am concern because it is one of the cheapest/basic available so does it have all the necessary features required (front usb 3.0? ) I have checked its spec but to be honest didn't understood much and so can you/someone please cross check it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

that mobo has 1 usb 3.0 header which means it can power 2 usb 3.0 ports on your cabinet(if your cabinet contains usb 3.0 ports). so no worries.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that mobo has 1 usb 3.0 header which means it can power 2 usb 3.0 ports on your cabinet(if your cabinet contains usb 3.0 ports). so no worries.



i wil be using it in nzxt gamma so i can use two front ports right?

So this mobo will be suffice for a basic necessary ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

i think nzxt gamma has front usb 2.0 ports only(correct me if i am wrong). so you cant use mobo  usb 3.0 header means no usb 3.0 ports on front.

how ever you can use front usb 2.0 ports with usb 2.0 header on the mobo


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

go for nzxt source elite it has front usb 3.0 port...
still you can use usb3 port of mobo... if you consider gamma


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> still you can use usb3 port of mobo... if you consider gamma



Do you mean back panel ports?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Do you mean back panel ports?



YES...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So this mobo will be suffice for a basic necessary ?



Usb 3.0 was just one example.  Will it be able to handle other features which a normal user wants?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

What other features do you need?

What other features do you need?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> What other features do you need?
> 
> What other features do you need?



That is what I don't know. I am just not aware of the fact if it can satisfy most of the people need what are other costlier mobo for?  What extra features do they have what it doesn't? 

Actually what does the term gaming motherboard means?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

Does WD 1 tb blue hard disk come with any cable?  
Bought it today and it don't have any cable(picture below) 

Do I need to claim warranty now?  If so where and how?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

No it does not come with any sata cable...
Use the cable which came with your motherboard


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

This ain't the OEM version right?  Does it come like this only in a polythene? 

And is this SATA cable?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

^^Image not so clear but it seems like a SATA cable.. 


Spoiler



*www.sierra-cables.com/Cables/Images/SATA-Signal-Cable-1.jpg



AFAIK HDD's come like that only.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

Will post a clear image soon

Btw please see these images. Does this looks familiar?  I found on bed and am just wondering that it may have detached from motherboard or nzxt gamma.  Any idea?  *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/26/y7e9eda5.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/26/a9a7azyp.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/26/epyjy6em.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

^^it seems to be a part of cabinet IMO


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

That's some sort of lens so surely not from MobO.
May be a part of cabinet tho.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

Is it broken or these comes separately for some purpose?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

Seems broken or removed from some kinnda socket


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

Will this affect anything?  Should I contact the shop dealer?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

no need to worry its part of nzxt gamma your pc will run without any problem 

check whether something is broken at bottom panel of cabinet!!!
even if its broken dont worry


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> no need to worry its part of nzxt gamma your pc will run without any problem
> 
> check whether something is broken at bottom panel of cabinet!!!
> even if its broken dont worry



But Have brought it brand new and it's broken doesn't sound good even if it doesn't affect my pc. Contacting the dealer would help?  Since it's physical damage I doubt it.



deepanshuchg said:


> But Have brought it brand new and it's broken doesn't sound good even if it doesn't affect my pc. Contacting the dealer would help?  Since it's physical damage I doubt it.



???

And Do i need to claim warranty or do anything (fill some sort of form online) on purchase of these products:

Intel 4th gen processor
WD HDD
Corsair Vengeance
Gigabyte mobo
Asus optical drive
Antec PSU


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> But Have brought it brand new and it's broken doesn't sound good even if it doesn't affect my pc. Contacting the dealer would help?  Since it's physical damage I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?????


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 27, 2013)

No need to fill anything.. 

If dealer's happy to do then change your cabinet.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

Will try to contact him. The cabinet was fully sealed in cardboard box when I bought it (it even had sticker of courier came from primeabd,  mumbai)  so couldn't check it


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 27, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Will try to contact him. The cabinet was fully sealed in cardboard box when I bought it (it even had sticker of courier came from primeabd,  mumbai)  so couldn't check it



It's okay for cabinets to be in not so good condition..

Small scratches, micro dents, broken/cracked plastic components, missing screws etc are common in my opinion


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> It's okay for cabinets to be in not so good condition..
> 
> Small scratches, micro dents, broken/cracked plastic components, missing screws etc are common in my opinion



But the front panel of gamma is shaking like hell. And it is due to the loose screw on one side of it. And that screw can not be tightened up now as that part is broken in which the screw stays.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

Change it...!!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

Will try to do so. Else soon the front side of cabby will be in my hands


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 1, 2013)

Today got the computer assembled by a assembler.  And I doubt he has done something wrong. See these pics below:
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/01/8a8a4ebu.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/01/edybatu8.jpg

It's Antec VP450P. And I doubt that it is facing in wrong direction'.  The fan it has is facing inside the cabinet. It is so?  Or i should change its face?  Also see the second pic which shows the power port that may help too


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 1, 2013)

and cabinet is NZXT Source elite 210 .


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 1, 2013)

How much you paid for Antec PSU?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 1, 2013)

2600/-

But what about my question?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 1, 2013)

Anybody having any hint?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's looks alright to me. No need to change it whatsoever. But let's wait for others input.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup can people please reply asap as delay may damage it if it's not right just in case.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 1, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> 2600/-
> 
> But what about my question?



please show the pic covering the full motherboard........


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

Here :

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/02/y8u8ebe3.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/02/ujezapah.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/02/a8a7ybu5.jpg


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah u  are ri8 PSU is mounted in opposite direction(fan should be downwards), but IMO this setup is better one. 

Everything else looks fine, but make sure that those EPS connectors don't obstruct the CPU fan.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

what about cable management ? Source 210 Elite supports it but looking at the pics there seems to be none  or what one can do with any other cabinet without any sort of cable management.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah u  are ri8 PSU is mounted in opposite direction(fan should be downwards), but IMO this setup is better one.
> 
> Everything else looks fine, but make sure that those EPS connectors don't obstruct the CPU fan.


Are you sure that It is a better setup than the opposite.  It won't increase the temperature of the gpu once I buy and install it(650ti boost)? 
Will make sure about  EPS connecter (Btw it is the wire that is coming in front of the fan?) 



topgear said:


> what about cable management ? Source 210 Elite supports it but looking at the pics there seems to be none  or what one can do with any other cabinet without any sort of cable management.



Yup cable management is nil atm. Today when I will return from college I will get my hands on it 
That's why before that if I can get confirmation about this setup is okay or the PSU should be opposite so that I will have to unplug all this just once.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2013)

Buddy, you have mounted the PSU in the wrong direction. The Fan should push the hot air outside the PSU, not towards the motherboard.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, you have mounted the PSU in the wrong direction. The Fan should push the hot air outside the PSU, not towards the motherboard.



yup but just a question:

Since this cabby (source elite 210) has lower panel for PSU and i will connect psu's fan facing outside the cabinet that would be facing downward. So all the air will go to the table, cabinet is placed on. Won't it heat up the table/create some kind of pressure as trhere will be no space for air to leave??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2013)

It will, but it is better to heat up your table rather than heating up your computer components like Motherboard, GPU etc.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> It will, but it is better to heat up your table rather than heating up your computer components like Motherboard, GPU etc.


Okay. Will change its side now. btw at the moment the max temp of cpu usually goes to 47-50 when Opera,Skype, Stream are running. Is it normal? 

and i will try to manage cables too so when i will take wire to the other side of the cabinet (from the opening it has) , is there any chance of sort if they touches cabinet side panel and other wires?


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2013)

Haswell cpus [ and for some IB and SB too ] heats up a lot so you better get a lean and mean after market cpu cooler [ around ~1.5-2.5k ] which would be better than stock cpu cooler.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> and i will try to manage cables too so when i will take wire to the other side of the cabinet (from the opening it has) , is there any chance of sort if they touches cabinet side panel and other wires?



*BUMP*


----------



## quad_core (Sep 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, you have mounted the PSU in the wrong direction. The Fan should push the hot air outside the PSU, not towards the motherboard.



Yes, the PSU is mounted wrongly. 
Cilus, AFAIK , the fan will not push the air towards the motherboard, that fan is an intake to cool the PSU Components , and the air is pushed from the Vents at the back of the PSU( where we connect the the Power cord) , correct me if I am wrong !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Yes, the PSU is mounted wrongly.
> Cilus, AFAIK , the fan *will not push the air towards the motherboard, that fan is an intake to cool the PSU Components , and the air is pushed from the Vents at the back of the PSU( where we connect the the Power cord) , correct me if I am wrong !*



You are correct. PSU's fan is intake, not exhaust.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatever intake or exhaust,  it fan should face outward.  Right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Whatever intake or exhaust,  it fan should face outward.  Right?



yeah. downwards. just opposite of what you have done.


----------



## koolent (Sep 3, 2013)

All I know is that the PSU has it's own ventilation system with a  fan. It doesn't care what temperatures the other components are at (like a boss). It will take air from the bottom which will obviously be cool, circulate it through the components throwing it out from the back of your Cabinet.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 3, 2013)

Have changed it position now. Yep all were correct here,  it was wrongly mounted as now I can see the Antec branding which was previously hidden by the right side panel.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

can post load cpu temp while gaming, encoding videos etc. ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't have any graphic card so haven't bought any games atm. Any software which can perform some stress task and note maximum temperature?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Don't have any graphic card so haven't bought any games atm. Any software which can perform some stress task and note maximum temperature?



Don't use any stress testing software just for the sake of fun.. First, get a aftermarket cooler or your CPU is going to reach its threshold temperature and it's not good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yeah. downwards. just opposite of what you have done.



The cabinet should have intake fans and exhaust fans and the PSU should be placed with the fan blowing into the case so that all the hot air will be thrown out of the case with up draft motion.
Intake from the front and exhaust from the top of the case.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The cabinet should have intake fans and exhaust fans and the PSU should be placed with the fan blowing into the case so that all the hot air will be thrown out of the case with up draft motion.
> Intake from the front and exhaust from the top of the case.


This is just opposite to what other suggested.  Now how will I know what's correct? 



koolent said:


> All I know is that the PSU has it's own ventilation system with a  fan. It doesn't care what temperatures the other components are at (like a boss). It will take air from the bottom which will obviously be cool, circulate it through the components throwing it out from the back of your Cabinet.





rijinpk1 said:


> yeah. downwards. just opposite of what you have done.





harshilsharma63 said:


> You are correct. PSU's fan is intake, not exhaust.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The cabinet should have intake fans and exhaust fans and the PSU should be placed with the fan blowing into the case so that all the hot air will be thrown out of the case with up draft motion.
> Intake from the front and exhaust from the top of the case.



PSU's fans are intake, not exhaust. they cannot blow air into the case.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Don't use any stress testing software just for the sake of fun.. First, get a aftermarket cooler or your CPU is going to reach its threshold temperature and it's not good.



Do i really need to spend 1.5-2k more on a aftermarket cooler considering these facts:
1. I am not thinking of OC gpu or cpu.
2. The average temp atm on normal browsing remains below 45C of all 4 cores.
3. I will install at least 2 fans on cabinet once i'll get a gfx card. (dnt know if there is any relation b/w case temp and cpu temp )

Do i ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ There's relation between case temp and cpu temp.



deepanshuchg said:


> Don't have any graphic card so haven't bought any games atm. Any software which can perform some stress task and note maximum temperature?



try cinebench R11.5 and for temp monitoring run HWinfo sensor module in background.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's relation between case temp and cpu temp.
> 
> 
> 
> try cinebench R11.5 and for temp monitoring run HWinfo sensor module in background.



So if I can maintain case temp low with some cable management and case fans can I skip after market cooler? 

Will post the result of this once I get on pc.

ran cinebench 11.5 as suggested and got this result:

View attachment 12042

didnt understood how to record via HWinfo so ran real temp when was running that test and max temp raised to 68C 
View attachment 12043


So how are the results?

And here is opengl test result of HD 4600:

View attachment 12044


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So if I can maintain case temp low with some cable management and case fans can I skip after market cooler?
> 
> Will post the result of this once I get on pc.
> 
> ...



I am using i7 4770k and the stock cooler was enough for me up to 4.2ghz overclock for doing gaming and daily activities like browsing.Running cinebench pushed the core max into the 90's whereas while gaming it would go max 80 which is ok considering the tj max.

Since you have a locked i5, stock cooler is enough for you for gaming, browsing and other daily stuff.Just don't run prime95 or any stress test applications on it as they put unrealistic loads on the cpu which will never happen in daily activities.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I am using i7 4770k and the stock cooler was enough for me up to 4.2ghz overclock for doing gaming and daily activities like browsing.Running cinebench pushed the core max into the 90's whereas while gaming it would go max 80 which is ok considering the tj max.
> 
> Since you have a locked i5, stock cooler is enough for you for gaming, browsing and other daily stuff.Just don't run prime95 or any stress test applications on it as they put unrealistic loads on the cpu which will never happen in daily activities.



So basically the results i got are normal? 

An offtopic question: How to add/change signature. I am not getting any option while editing profile.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> An offtopic question: How to add/change signature. I am not getting any option while editing profile.



simple go to user cp(controll panel) check options on left side.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Played half life 2 for around 2 hours and maximum temperature raised to 62. So considering it's not much cpu intensive game are the temp fine?  And Btw what is tjmax?


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

tjmax is the maximum core ie the silicon chip under the cpu heat spreader temperature limit of cpu.


----------

